# Food Questions



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

If you check out the ingredients and nutrients, in most cases puppy is virtually identical to adult formulas, it is just different packaging. Most adult foods are approved for all life stages, and Timi has been on such foods since I got her,
Check out dogfoodadvisor.com to compare ingredients and ratings of all of the major brands.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Since you will be getting a Toy, be sure to make the food switch gradually to avoid an upset tummy. I'm sure you are going to have fun with a puppy in the house.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

As bad as the breeder's food probably is, I'd avoid switching for a couple of weeks (unless you notice the food causing bad problems right away). The stress of a new home is enough at first. 

When you do switch, I'd do so gradually, so avoid tummy upset. My toy, Sunny, loves Now Grain Free Small Breed. The kibble size is tiny and very palatable. He also likes Victor Grain Free Salmon. Again, the kibble size is very small. Both foods get good ratings on Dog Food Advisor. Wellness Core also makes a small breed kibble, although I haven't tried it. If you can't find these kibbles locally, they can be ordered on Chewy.com.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would only feed food that is AAFCO approved for Growth or All Life Stages food to a growing puppy. Adult Maintenance diets are not approved for growing puppies. You can find the AAFCO statement on the back of the bag. Tiny Poodles is right that some foods that are marketed toward adults on the front of the bag/in their name are actually approved for all life stages, but some are only approved for maintenance, so do check.

What variery will your puppy be? (Toy, mini, standard?)


----------



## Logan's Mama (Sep 24, 2014)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I would only feed food that is AAFCO approved for Growth or All Life Stages food to a growing puppy. Adult Maintenance diets are not approved for growing puppies. You can find the AAFCO statement on the back of the bag. Tiny Poodles is right that some foods that are marketed toward adults on the front of the bag/in their name are actually approved for all life stages, but some are only approved for maintenance, so do check.
> 
> What variery will your puppy be? (Toy, mini, standard?)


Logan is a black toy poodle.


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Zach is 6 months old now and looks like a normal six month old standard (by the charts). Because he had so much catching up to do when he was little, he got fed 3-4 times a day. He is now fed twice a day, about 4 oz of something raw, (beef, chicken, turkey, pork, lamb rarely) on top of a cup of kibble. He doesn't usually finish the kibble (I rotate these too, all the good mostly grain free ones, currently TOTW, last BB, some BJ, some origen) right away, but will get it within an hour or so, after he goes outside. He now weighs 37 lb (!!!!)and is lean as can be- has tons of energy and bounds around like he is made of springs. I'm now concerned I'm feeding him too much and have started taking up the leftover kibble until the next meal. The kibbles are all stages ones, except the one bag of puppy Blue Buffalo I use for training treats.

What a great dog. I don't want to set him up for bone issues from too rapid growth. He is not yet neutered, and not misbehaving there (yet). 

Thoughts?


----------

